# Back From Our Winter Camping Trip



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We almost didn't get to go, our friends nearly backed out on us last minute. Thankfully they didn't ditch us. Trip was great, roads were clear getting to camp, though we had snow Saturday night. The roads home were a bit covered but had been sanded, got home over the Battle Mountain pass without any problems. Not sure I'll be going back to this campground again though. Being on a hill makes it hard to get in/out of, the water froze up, and the size were not much bigger than our rigs. Once our other ORV park gets up and running with power and water we'll probably hang out there a lot more often.

Thanksgiving was great fun, 8 people in the Raptor. Went through one full propane tank in the 4 nights along with running 3 ceramic heaters. We had the place to ourselves Thursday, but come Friday the Hot Springs got busy. At $7/day/person its a bit steep, I'll stick to my hot tub for warm water.

Did learn a few things. Don't bother with a hose, just fill the water tank. It was too cold, found the water hose frozen in about 30 minutes. Neighbor near us managed to freeze the whole water pipe by staying connected all night. Our friends and us just shared the water pipe between us to keep the tanks partially full. Also, don't leave the waste water hoses out, full or not they fall apart when frozen. The 30amp service does ok, but 50amp would have been even better. It was really to cold to BBQ or cook outside, we used the turkey fryer but everything else was done inside this trip.

But the snow sure made for some great rides and you can't beat the scenery. Many of the trails were covered with snow, one of them was deep probably about 12". The ruts kept the wheels inline but got tough if somebody before you ruined the ruts. Well its good to be home. Winterized the camper tonight and along with 60' of new sewer hose did a full dump at home too.

Good to be home... sort of.


























And one of the USS Raptor on the pass... had chains but thankfully didn't need them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Awesome pics. I can see why winter camping can be alot of fun. I am sure glad you had a great trip.









How cold did it get?

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Glad you made it back safe and had a pretty good trip. sunny Some great pics you posted.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor it got down below 22... I don't know how much lower but this morning at 8AM that's what it was.

If anyone has a desire to see the other photos the are located here.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Isit not a little scarery when the anti lock brakes kick in on snow and you have a camper behind you?!!. I cut my Prodigy down to about 7 from 8 and have no boost level and we sseemed to have done OK this Holiday but we were only on a short journey.. 
How about you on that snow with the fifth wheel and all that extra weight did you have any tricks to deal with it?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool pics Y.

That USS RAPTOR looks good in the snow!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OutbackPM-I kept my speed between 20-25 going up and down, the F350 in tow/haul mode uses the engine to brake, so I didn't have to ride the brake much. Part of the trip down I shifted into 2nd and just slowly rolled down. The built in brake controller doesn't have a boost feature like the Prodigy, but its amazingly smooth. Since it works in conjunction with the truck brakes I really don't notice a thing, its just smooth. I never had to jam on the brakes and the braking I did was very smooth. I really like the built in controller on the F350, hopefully it will become standard on the other Fords next year and shortly after I'd bet we start seeing them on other trucks. One big plus is the weight on the rear wheels and the triple axles, all that makes for some good weight right where you want and need it. Plus a thumbs up to the Oregon DOT for sanding the road!









Pete - I agree, had to stop and get a pic for the good ol' Outbackers! My wife probably thought I was nuts, but by now she's use to it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pics there Y-Guy
Glad to see you had a good time.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

Looks like a great trip to end the season with!









I am a very competent snow drive myself, but that picture of your rig on the snow sent chills up my spine!







You Sir, are the man!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

fantastic picturesand loks as if you had a great time. Thanks for sharing with us sunny


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Outstanding !!!

One day I hope to have that kind of confidence to tow in the snow, how cool it would be to come back from a day of skiing to the outback. I agree...you are the man!

Geoff


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Glad you're back and had a good time. Although I can't believe how some people like to go out in that cold wet stuff to have a good time...







HAHA.

You've got more snowballs than me.









Enjoy,

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

y-guy

awesome pics, esp the one with your rig on the snow.

glad you had a great time









darrel


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> My wife probably thought I was nuts, but by now she's use to it.
> [snapback]65744[/snapback]​


Your wife did think you were nuts but you're right, I am used to it!!!!!

Sandi


----------

